# Corsair 300R Windowed Price and availability in India.



## bssunilreddy (Sep 7, 2013)

Hai,

I want to know whether Corsair 300R Windowed Case is available and its price in India on online or offline as well. Please if anybody knows its availability let me know asap. Some are saying 5k and others only 4.5k. But here in Hyderabad its not available at all. I meant the window edition.
Also rubber grommets are not available any where. I think Rubber Grommets of Corsair 600T or Corsair 650D is suitable but I cannot find them separately. If anybody have them please let me know and also if anybody wants to exchange their Window side panel with a solid side panel can also PM me asap.

I already have a corsair 300R case with solid side panel but wants to exchange with widowed side panel. So anybody out there......


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2013)

this is the only one I could find : Link


----------

